
Show HN: A bathroom occupancy status light based on the ATtiny - digitaljunky
http://digitaljunky.io/know-when-to-pee-with-the-attiny-badum-tss/
======
sprobertson
Well done! I quite like that you show the Arduino prototyping phase before
moving onto the ATTiny85 – a smart way to make sure you have the RF parts
right.

